# Graves, PTA, Hyperthyroid



## learian3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you in advance for any thoughts you have on the following. . . I was diagnosed with Graves in 1995 and had strong allergic reactions to both PKU and Tapazole with symptoms worsening and labs indicating that I was becoming more and more hyperthyroid. RAI was given and within a week a goiter presented. I was so sick that my endocrinologist in consult with a surgeon recommended a thyroidectomy. After the surgery, I learned that it was a partial with only a "tiny bit" of thyroid gland left. Six weeks post surgery I had a TSH of 110; and after six to nine months, all labs came back normal except for a suppressed TSH. 132 mcg / day of Synthroid seemed to keep me fairly asymptomatic. Free T4 and T3 were in range with a suppressed TSH being the new "norm."

In 2012 I started have symptoms of hyperthyroidism again--running very hot, breaking sweats, and feeling a little breathless. My internist recommended lowering the dosage of 132 mcg slowly. It's been about one year, and my current dose of Synthroid is 88 mcg. My Free T4 was high but did fall back into a normal range. I still have symptoms and have been referred to an endocrinologist who states that he has treated cases like this before.

What is happening here? Has my thyroid grown back? Do I still have Graves? Is the recommended course of treatment to continue to lower my daily dose in the hopes that symptoms will remit. Frankly, the issue for me is not so much a suppressed TSH but rather that I am symptomatic. In this case, I realize that the two are related; however, I am more concerned with the clinical picture than just the numbers. Obviously, there was an almost 20 year period when a suppressed TSH left me symptom free, and now that's not the case.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

learian, welcome! I notice that you posted duplicate threads, so I'm going to close this one so everyone's replies are all in one place...it's just easier that way for us and for you!



Members, please reply to this same posting in the Graves Disease area of the forum. Thanks!


----------

